# Powdered Yogurt



## gourmetdogtreats (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi,
Has anyone ever used powdered yogurt?  I am looking for a healthy yogurt frosting and the best I can come up with is plain, low-fat with 10X.... would love to cut out the sugar.  I looked up some yogurt covered recipes and saw powdered yogurt listed.

Any ideas??


----------



## marmalady (Jul 13, 2005)

The only powdered yogurt references I saw were for 'starters', to make your own yogurt.


I've made a 'vegan' frosting using soy sour cream and creem cheese; came out pretty good, but I used powdered sugar. You could fool around with rice syrup for sweetener, tho.


----------



## gourmetdogtreats (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Marmalady.  I was also thinking of adding sweet rice flour too.


----------

